# Nitrite Is Off The Charts!



## Piranha feeder

Have had the tank for 1 month almost and about 5 days ago i had a sudden NITRITE spike!! I did a minimum 20% water change but the Nitrite will not go down!!! i really need some help!!

50 gal
2 Penguin 200 filters
temp 78-80
Nitrate 20-40ppm
Nitrite way over 10ppm!!
pH 7-7.2

PLZ help i don't want my fishies to die!!
I have been doing gravel vacs with the water changes everyday! no live plants! and the P's eat all the food almost instantly! 6 3'' RBP's Plz help!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

For now, perform small volume water changes til it's in check and add salt to help with the effects of nitrite poisoning.

When is the last time you tested your water before you noticed the spike?


----------



## Tensa

your tank isnt cycled yet. only thing you can do is add a little salt and wait right now. the filters need to colonize beneficial bacteria. the nitrite spike should pass soon. the fact u have nitrates showing is a good sign. but add salt to prevent nitrate poisoning a tablespoon is enough to get the job done. dissolve it before you add it to the tank in a separate bottle. or cup by stirring or shaking it. continue to post water test results here for more comments.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I can tell you right off the bat that you need to look into adding more filtration and that a tank upgrade should be in your near future.


----------



## Tensa

lol joe beat me too it.


----------



## Piranha feeder

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> your tank isnt cycled yet. only thing you can do is add a little salt and wait right now. the filters need to colonize beneficial bacteria. the nitrite spike should pass soon. the fact u have nitrates showing is a good sign. but add salt to prevent nitrate poisoning a tablespoon is enough to get the job done. dissolve it before you add it to the tank in a separate bottle. or cup by stirring or shaking it. continue to post water test results here for more comments.


Thank u for all that. And I already added salt. I'm just scared to lose my guys! I love them so much and their my first! It's my fault for hurrying in and not fully cycling my tank! Just hope I don't have any casualties! : (


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

They should be fine, just keep a close eye on things and perform water changes as necessary until things even out a bit... Where are you located? I just found a couple HOT Magnums when I was organizing my fish stuff today.


----------



## Tensa

no prob man we all do it things happen you asked for help best thing to do. the P's will survive!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Drop the temp too. It will be less toxic to fish that way. Like said your probably still in your cycle which is normal. You also shouldnt add any fish until the cycle is over.`For now just do water changes (be sure to use conditioner) to keep the nitrites reasonable. The nitrite levels are probably peaking so they should go down on their own now but water changes will speed it up.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

yup thats really about it...we all make mistakes...its all about learning from it and doin it rite the next time


----------



## Piranha feeder

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> They should be fine, just keep a close eye on things and perform water changes as necessary until things even out a bit... Where are you located? I just found a couple HOT Magnums when I was organizing my fish stuff today.


Located in NW US


----------



## Piranha feeder

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Drop the temp too. It will be less toxic to fish that way. Like said your probably still in your cycle which is normal. You also shouldnt add any fish until the cycle is over.`For now just do water changes (be sure to use conditioner) to keep the nitrites reasonable. The nitrite levels are probably peaking so they should go down on their own now but water changes will speed it up.


The nitrites just won't go down!!! I did a small water change yesterday and kept doing them but nitrites will not budge!! Plz help! And I have a question would chemicals to lower nitrite mess with the cycle if I add them? Or should I just leave the tank and keep those small water changes going??


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

ur tank is prolly still cycling just keep the water changes and deff add conditioner too...little salt to if u want


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

and make sure ur not over feed...just put enough that can eat immediately with out any extra leftovers....


----------



## Piranha feeder

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> ur tank is prolly still cycling just keep the water changes and deff add conditioner too...little salt to if u want


Ya my tank is cycling but for how much longer?? It's been like 2 weeks! I don't want the poor fishies to die! I added salt and have had it in there the whole time. So the nitrite remover would be good right? Cause I don't want to mess up the cycle! And with the feeding my little monsters love pellets so they down them before they even get to mid tank! Never had leftover and they ate them all instantly! I'm feeding even less right now to keep everything under control!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

whats every thing running on ur water test


----------



## Piranha feeder

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> whats every thing running on ur water test


Everything is in check except nitrite!
Nitrate 30-40ppm
Nitrite10-12ppm
Water soft
Ph7.2
Ammonia 0


----------



## Inflade

probably have a week left by the looks of it. give it some more time. and keep up with the water changes, conditioner and salt. Almost there...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

x2


----------



## FEEFA

I'm confused, water changes should be lowering nitrites and nitrates


----------



## Piranha feeder

****** said:


> I'm confused, water changes should be lowering nitrites and nitrates


Should I Add the nitrite remover? Or just let it be and continue with the water changes? I just don't want to mess up the cycling process!


----------



## FEEFA

Def dont add nitrite remover.

What type of test kit are you using? Test your tap water to make sure the kit is good.

Are you sure there is no leftover food in the tank?


----------



## Piranha feeder

****** said:


> Def dont add nitrite remover.
> 
> What type of test kit are you using? Test your tap water to make sure the kit is good.
> 
> Are you sure there is no leftover food in the tank?


I'm using the JUNGLE test strips 6 in 1. I know the reading r correct because I took water samples to 2 other pet stores and they had the same readings. And I'm very sure there are no left overs cause I'm using pellets and they eat them mid tank. So nothing even hits the bottom! (I'm using Hikari sinking carnivore pellets)


----------



## Piranha feeder

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> x2


Huh?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

means i agree with Inflade said...like i second that


----------



## Piranha feeder

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> means i agree with Inflade said...like i second that


Oh alright


----------



## FEEFA

Do you use any ammo carb or anything?

How are the levels have they gone down yet?


----------



## Piranha feeder

****** said:


> Do you use any ammo carb or anything?
> 
> How are the levels have they gone down yet?


I don't know what ammo carb is but my filters have activated carbon in them. And unfortuneately the nitrite has not gone down! Still past 10ppm


----------



## Piranha feeder

Piranha feeder said:


> Do you use any ammo carb or anything?
> 
> How are the levels have they gone down yet?


I don't know what ammo carb is but my filters have activated carbon in them. And unfortuneately the nitrite has not gone down! Still past 10ppm
[/quote]
Should I be doing a water change everyday or every other day? Cause this high nitrite thing is really staring to piss me off!! I've been doing 20% every other day. Should I do a 30%? or maybe even 40%? I'm very irritated! plz help


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

you can do 20% everyday till it goes down


----------



## Piranha feeder

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> you can do 20% everyday till it goes down


Can they be more aggressive from the bad water? Cause they keep biting each other!!


----------



## Piranha feeder

The nitrite is still not down. Not even a little! And my fish r losing their red belly color! Is that poisoning or something? Or the nitrite?? I'm feeding them Hikari carnivore pellets so it's not the food.


----------

